# Probiotics...



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone,

Can someone recommend a brand of Probiotic I can purchase for Chloe. Yesterday, she started with loose stools, pooed her crate, and then turned into full blown diarrhea through-out the night. She is scratching constantly now as well - more so than usual. 

She is eating Nature's Variety Chicken Meal - for past two weeks, was doing perfectly fine with it. Sometimes stools were loose, but I accounted that because I was adding can food (same brand) to her kibble.

I'm thinking now she may be allergic to chicken or something. She is fasting now, but I can tell she isn't feeling well, laying around. I wanted to start the chicken and rice - but now I'm second guessing it if she's become allergic to the chicken?

Also once things settle down and return to normal, switching to a LID kibble (Nature's Variety) - Lamb, Duck, or Rabbit?

But I also want to start her on a Probiotic for daily use to help control these GI issues.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When Molly had some GI issues I also used boiled ground beef mixed with rice for a bland diet if you want to stay away from the chicken. Molly loves Natures Variety food and enjoyed the variety of proteins they offer except for the rabbit. She wouldn't touch it! Probably a good idea to buy the new food locally from a store that will let you return it if your dog won't eat it, until you find one that agrees with her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think go with lamb or duck. Save the rabbit should you need the exotic brands if she develops allergies to many different proteins. 

I buy the NOW brand probiotic in powder form. Just ordered another jar from amazon this week.

Hope things get regular soon!!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Thank you both, it does help. I had gotten up and boiled the chicken and rice and then had second thoughts in case it's the chicken. So I'm going to Hills i/d for this bland diet - but in the in future I will try the ground beef with the rice.

So you boil the ground beef - just like chicken? I've never done that before? Also, how lean should the ground beef be?


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> I think go with lamb or duck. Save the rabbit should you need the exotic brands if she develops allergies to many different proteins.
> 
> I buy the NOW brand probiotic in powder form. Just ordered another jar from amazon this week.
> 
> Hope things get regular soon!!


So this is for adults? How much do you give and do you give at each feeding?


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> When Molly had some GI issues I also used boiled ground beef mixed with rice for a bland diet if you want to stay away from the chicken. Molly loves Natures Variety food and enjoyed the variety of proteins they offer except for the rabbit. She wouldn't touch it! Probably a good idea to buy the new food locally from a store that will let you return it if your dog won't eat it, until you find one that agrees with her.


Yes I will - I'm going to stick with Nature's Variety - just purchase the LID kibble.

Praying this works. It's been one thing after another.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marbel said:


> Thank you both, it does help. I had gotten up and boiled the chicken and rice and then had second thoughts in case it's the chicken. So I'm going to Hills i/d for this bland diet - but in the in future I will try the ground beef with the rice.
> 
> So you boil the ground beef - just like chicken? I've never done that before? Also, how lean should the ground beef be?


Hills ID certainly isn't a limited ingredient diet. So if you're trying to track down an allergy, that might not be the best. OTOH, if she does well on that, it may very well be the chicken, since the protein sources in that seem to be turkey and pork.

You might want to consider having a food sensitivity panel done by Nutriscan: http://www.nutriscan.org This can either be done through your vet or independently.

The probiotics my vet recommended was Jarrowdophillus, which is available in the cold case at Whole Foods, though there are probably other places too. This is a "human" product, but the good bacteria are the same ones needed by dogs. A lot of the pet-specific ones don't have enough of the important bacterai, and they often add things meant to attract the consumer, without giving much (if any) benefit to the dog. Kodi gets it daily.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

krandall said:


> Hills ID certainly isn't a limited ingredient diet. So if you're trying to track down an allergy, that might not be the best. OTOH, if she does well on that, it may very well be the chicken, since the protein sources in that seem to be turkey and pork.
> 
> You might want to consider having a food sensitivity panel done by Nutriscan: http://www.nutriscan.org This can either be done through your vet or independently.
> 
> The probiotics my vet recommended was Jarrowdophillus, which is available in the cold case at Whole Foods, though there are probably other places too. This is a "human" product, but the good bacteria are the same ones needed by dogs. A lot of the pet-specific ones don't have enough of the important bacterai, and they often add things meant to attract the consumer, without giving much (if any) benefit to the dog. Kodi gets it daily.


Thanks Karen - I said Hills i/d because the ingredients did not contain chicken. She used the Hills i/d a couple weeks back when went through something similar and did fine with it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I usually have 90% lean ground beef but I think by boiling it you are getting rid of most of the fat anyway.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.vitacost.com/nutrition-now-pb-8-pro-biotic-acidophilus-for-life-120-capsules-10

Sabine recommends this one . Two a day humans and one a day dogs


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> http://www.vitacost.com/nutrition-now-pb-8-pro-biotic-acidophilus-for-life-120-capsules-10
> 
> Sabine recommends this one . Two a day humans and one a day dogs


Thanks, Dave


----------

